# favourite goose call?



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

im looking for a new goose call but not to sure what i should get. if any you goose hunters got any suggestions plz reply.


----------



## Adam Wegner (Sep 19, 2007)

get a strait meat honker if your looking for something dirt cheep idk then


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Manitoba,

Buy a cheap call and practice with it. You don't need a fancy $150 call, a blind, or full body decoys to shoot geese. Geese on the ground feeding are quiet. Learn to call, once you get them to see your decoys quit calling and let your decoys do the work. Canada's almost always come straight in and if they circle it is usually with in gun range. Hide your face especially if you wear glasses and make sure there is no glare coming from your gun or decoys. I used 18 Flambeau super mags and a big river goose flute for years and I always got my geese. Scout and learn from your mistakes. Good luck but spend your money on gas not gadgets.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

A great goose call I would say for you would be a Feather Duster. I have used them the past 3 years and they have helped me get better and make me sound amazing! I will be going to Maryland to compete in the world junior goose calling comp. They are easy to blow and they are for a great price. They are kinda for beginners on calls and they are even better when you are experienced. I will help you get a deal on one if you are intrested. You can PM me or call me at 218-681-6572 ask for Nick if you have any questions. www.featherdustercalls.com Check us out. Thanks, Nick


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

a decent cheap call that i found easy to use is the H.S. Slammer and the Canada Hammer 2. i think im in love with the Canada Hammer 2. i can do so much with it now. its awsome


----------



## goosekiller32 (Sep 3, 2007)

if your looking for a good call get a ground super mag they are easy to blow easy for beginners to lern you can use it for compotishions of for hunting i use mine for both so it is an all around good call if your interested go to www.timgrounds.com they are way better then feather duster so be smart blow a grounds call and remember get down and cover up come get ya some


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

canada hammer is a pretty good, cheap call. I would go with a feather duster if you are looking for a great quality call tho.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

i got a straight meat and love it!


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Feather Dusters are great calls. I have been using them for about 2 years now and have had great luck with them. Both the crop duster and the stage duster are great calls, but I would recomend the stage duster. It retails about a $110. Also check out there duck calls they are 2nd to none, great low end. Check them all out a www.featherdustercalls.com


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I would say get a poly Saunders Traffic. They are really easy to learn on.


----------

